# lookin for a kouki front conversion for my 1995 240sx



## 240SXTWINTURBO900HP (Mar 2, 2007)

wuz to all i am lookin for a kouki front conversion for my 1995 nissan 240sx does anyone have one that they are trying to get rid of let me know i am lookin to buy one if anyone has one if u do call me on my cell 865-560-6887 my name is cj and if the price is right i'm also lookin for a rb25det or a rb26dett thanks and god bless later:


----------



## myidea7 (Jun 25, 2007)

nissan 95-98 silvia s14 jdm & used parts & fiberglass body kit


----------



## myidea7 (Jun 25, 2007)

just keep clicking cancel when it asks to install chinese text (if you dont have it) and it will come up. He gets 1000.00 for the whole front end.


----------

